# Really Big Trees?



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

*12th BIG TREE HUNT CONTEST 2011-2012*



*From "Global ReLeaf of Michigan"* . . . 

With the trees changing colors soon it is a great time to get outdoors and search for Big Trees in Michigan through the Michigan Big Tree Hunt Contest.

It's a two year contest where people of all ages can search for large trees and perhaps win the contest or find a tree that could become a state or national champion. The contest entries must be submitted by August 1, 2012.

The contest recognizes the winners of the largest tree entered overall in the state, the largest White Pine (Michigan's state tree) the largest tree entered by a youth (15 years and younger) and the largest tree entered per county. Winners receive a certificate and gift at a ceremony held in September 2012 where we honor the recipients. 

The Michigan Big Tree Hunt Contest is sponsored by ReLeaf Michigan, Michigan Botanical Foundation, Michigan Botanical Club, Hanes Fund, Lapham Associates, Arboriculture Society of Michigan, DTE Energy Foundation, Consumers Energy, and Michigan Department of Natural Resources & Environment.

Please call 1-800-642-7353 or email [email protected] for an entry form.

For all the latest 'news' on our Big Tree Hunt contest 'like' us on Facebook! 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Global-ReLeaf-of-Michigan/144725399392


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you have ever been to Washington State, you know there are no truly big trees in MI. But I get that there are still the biggest trees of each kind in our State, somewhere. Interesting contest.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

no big trees in MI?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You haven't been to Washington, have you? I have a friend who has 15 trees in her yard, that are all over 100 feet tall. Her yard is an acre. They have massive trees, but different species than we have. Sitka Spruces are giants. They have giant cedars trees, too. It is really amazing.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Good for your friend. get back to the point of this thread.

I have a northern red oak that has a footprint of a station wagon

to say MI has no large trees is crazy. We still have 3 that are old growth forests...

you hang your head a little higher now


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Just had an Oak cut down last year that was in very bad shape:sad:.The guys that cut it down got ten cord of wood plus the two cord they left me It was a giant amongst insects.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

There are still some giant white pines around the au sable if you know where to look.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There absolutely are some giant White Pines in the Huron/Manistee National Forests. I know some of them. 

http://www.arthurleej.com/a-peninsulatrees.html


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Here's an article about a big one in China Twp: http://www.nativetreesociety.org/fieldtrips/michigan/michigan_big_trees.htm

Dude seems kinda odd. "heavily under the influence of chocolate chips" sounds like code for something else...:16suspect


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

There is an Oak Tree on Buell Road north of Rochester that has to be in the top 10 in the state, darn near *in* the road, so ya cant miss it. And I think the largest Pine Tree in Michigan (lower) is in the Pigeon River area, I cross country skied to it one year and it is quite the site. 
I have old growth Pines (Greenbush Mi.)on my land up north that are just fantastic, they have to be well over a hundred years old, and over 100 feet tall. Michigan was logging country for many, many years, and they didnt cut em all down, there are still some awesome ones left.


----------

